# 24 (Season Premier, 1/16/06) 9:00am - 10:00am and 10:00am - 11:00am (Spoilers!)



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

New thread...


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Now, from today's show:

Have to love that the First Lady (Jean Smart) was ready to roll on setting up the communications/archive guy with the rape charge... Smart cookie. Very Smart


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

And of course, Jack is ready to roll on the rebooted phone with a perfect Ka-boom!


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Ruh roh! Blown operation thanks to the mole at the White House!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

you had doubt?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Body count for hour 3: 3 dead (2 hostages, 1 terrorist), 0 wounded.

Jack is slacking off.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

+1


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

They are sure using their share of the Los Angeles Fox afilliate News Anchors


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

We have a hobbit sighting!


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Wow, look at that dress.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

bdowell said:


> We have a hobbit sighting!


Boy is he short.

How did the traitor know that Jack has a connection to the kid?


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> Boy is he short.
> 
> How did the traitor know that Jack has a connection to the kid?


Info provided by mole.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

bdowell said:


> Info provided by mole.


But Curtis was the only one that knew.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

cherry ghost said:


> Boy is he short.
> 
> How did the traitor know that Jack has a connection to the kid?


That was during the commercial break, I believe - remember the president pressure Bill Buchanan into coughing up more details about how and why Jack was inside the terminal.


----------



## baritony (Jan 8, 2002)

Why keep Jack and the kid alive now?

Jack would just be trouble for them!!


Jack killed would be another show of their 'seriousness'


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Man have I missed this show. This and Prison Break are the only two shows that keep me at the edge of my seat like this.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

To me... these 2 hours are a bit slower than the first 2 (which is probably like previous seasons.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

cheerdude said:


> To me... these 2 hours are a bit slower than the first 2 (which is probably like previous seasons.


Possibly true, but at least we didn't have to pad recordings by 15 minutes because of the NFL tonite  :up:


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Now... lets not go back to that discussion


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Now I have to wait a week!!! I could get use to watching 2 hours of 24 per night.....


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

I've got no read on the Sean Astin guy; he may just be a go-getter/brown-noser... but then again - this is 24


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

So, is the hobbit a good guy or a bad guy?


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Way too much in that preview...had to watch it a couple of times...


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Well, as someone mentioned in the thread for day 1, it seems that 24 is again working in a few story arcs. Arc #1 obviously concluded tonite, but from here, where do things go (please lets not get into preview spoilers and such though).

Give Jack credit for recognizing the mole in the hostage pool, and seeing the keycard passed along. But it seems that as usual the bad guy slipped by and has gone off to do his dirty work.

The first lady lost the evidence, thanks to the mole and a bit of chloroform. But just how useful is that evidence, since it was just a tip that something big was gonna go down? That would just be a d'uh, especially given the stupidity of President Logan. He would just think it was about what already happened, not about anything to come. And with the mole in place, the likelyhood is that he'd get advise saying just that anyway.

Jack should be cleared once Derek and Derek's mom get back to CTU. That should help get Jack free for future duties, but Jack never follows rules, so who knows how that will really turn out.

It does still look to be a good season though. Sadly, now we all get to wait 7 days betweeen shows, which is barely tolerable. Come on next week already


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

So far he's a good guy. Which means he could be a really bad guy.

Walt obviously is a bad guy.

Are we going to go the nuclear option again?


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Lopey said:


> Now I have to wait a week!!! I could get use to watching 2 hours of 24 per night.....


The waiting is the one area where I have to give a little credit to folks that wait even longer and just get the full series on DVD. As much as it would suck to wait the entire season and the period beyond that until the DVDs are out, at least with DVDs in hand you can fly through episodes one after the other. Factoring in commercials, you could knock about 20 minutes off a show (somewhere between 18 and 22 minutes I guess) and in just over 3 hours time take out about 4 straight episodes.

Personally I have enough difficulty waiting the one week, I can't imagine really waiting an entire season, but then again I have skipped all of Veronica Mars up til this point and am waiting for DVDs of that show (helped somewhat thanks to poor reception of the Hi-Def signal from the local UPN station. If I could get the show in Hi-Def over satellite, I'd probably be watching it live in the current season.)

Anyway, again, we get to wait, but on the plus side, we only have to wait 5 or 6 days really, since we only have to wait until next Monday.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Comparing Veronica Mars to 24???


----------



## paragon (Mar 27, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> So far he's a good guy. Which means he could be a really bad guy.
> 
> Walt obviously is a bad guy.
> 
> Are we going to go the nuclear option again?





Spoiler



nerve gas


----------



## Droobiemus (Sep 30, 2004)

Lopey said:


> Way too much in that preview...had to watch it a couple of times...


That's why I stopped watching it halfway through. C'mon, Fox, these are previews, not _spoilers._


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

"Flank-2 position"

The minitue I heard that I immediately thought "Condition Green. All's well, Kirk out". 

I'm also wondering where I can download the software that will let me use my Treo to remote-detonate terrorist's vests.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Cute 24 reference in today's FoxTrot comic:


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Funny spoiler, doesn't really give anything away



Spoiler



I heard that they were going to have a clip of Jack going into a Men's room this year to make it realistic, but it got pulled


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I <3 24.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

I never knew Sean Astin was thick. Maybe it is me, but he seems pretty stout...


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

I'm confused. Was the head bad guy using the terrorists for his own plan, unknown to them? It certainly seemed that the terrorists were legitimate extremists, willing to blow themselves up for a cause, and not mere mercenaries on a mission. The terrorists seemed to really want to prevent the treaty from being signed, but the head bad guy and the presidential mole wanted the signing to go ahead as planned, knowing that that would lead to the terrorists detonating their bombs, killing the hostages.

What did they think about the guy they passed the "key card" to? And if they blew themselves up , wouldn't that guy have died too? What would that have done to the head guy's master plan? Or was he counting on Jack Bauer saving the day? And why have a mole among the hostages at all? No intelligence to be gathered. No reason to slip away with the crowd if the entire crowd is dead.

And why did they need that whole hostage situation anyway? As a distraction? All the key-card guy had to do was walk to the storage area and insert his card. Only now he has federal agents crawling all over the place, thanks to the "distraction".


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Chapper1 said:


> I never knew Sean Astin was thick. Maybe it is me, but he seems pretty stout...


I'm pretty sure that he used to play football for Notre Dame.


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> I'm confused. Was the head bad guy using the terrorists for his own plan, unknown to them? It certainly seemed that the terrorists were legitimate extremists, willing to blow themselves up for a cause, and not mere mercenaries on a mission. The terrorists seemed to really want to prevent the treaty from being signed, but the head bad guy and the presidential mole wanted the signing to go ahead as planned, knowing that that would lead to the terrorists detonating their bombs, killing the hostages.
> 
> What did they think about the guy they passed the "key card" to? And if they blew themselves up , wouldn't that guy have died too? What would that have done to the head guy's master plan? Or was he counting on Jack Bauer saving the day? And why have a mole among the hostages at all? No intelligence to be gathered. No reason to slip away with the crowd if the entire crowd is dead.
> 
> And why did they need that whole hostage situation anyway? As a distraction? All the key-card guy had to do was walk to the storage area and insert his card. Only now he has federal agents crawling all over the place, thanks to the "distraction".


The head bad guy was using them, and I thought at first that even the bald leader of the terrorists didn't know about the real plan. But, remember that when they went to grab another hostage after Jack blew up the vest, the bald guy said "no, not that one"....b/c he had grabbed the yellow tie guy. So, apparently the bald guy was in on the real plan.

They needed the big distraction to get into that storage area without anyone bothering them. They had to dig or blow a hole in that floor to get to the goods.

As for why they would plant a hostage to pass the keycard, not sure. Might just make for good TV and a way for Jack to see the card get passed!


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

jubrand said:


> They needed the big distraction to get into that storage area without anyone bothering them. They had to dig or blow a hole in that floor to get to the goods.


Oh, yeah! I completely missed that connection. They needed the terrorists to blow themselves up in order to hide the explosion that opened the storage area. But, if they had an inside man at the airport, why not have him let them into the storage area? And what sort of storage area was that? And why didn't Customs or somebody find that large metal box suspicious. And why pass that keycard to the mole?



jubrand said:


> As for why they would plant a hostage to pass the keycard, not sure. Might just make for good TV and a way for Jack to see the card get passed!


You're probably right.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Fool Me Twice said:


> I'm pretty sure that he used to play football for Notre Dame.


RUDY RUDY RUDY!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

It seems they have "slightly" altered the 24 formula....

The previous 4 seasons, the show was clearly broken into 4 - 6 episodes (kinda like a 4 quarter game)... Now it appears they have moved into the 2nd quarter after just 4 hours...

Kinda nice for the change up, and the quick resolution to the first story line....


Jack screwed up big time this time.... Dude needs to think with head instead of his heart first...

Once the rescue went down, and he untied himself, he should have been on top of "Mr. Yellow Tie"... And where the heck could he have walked in 10 minutes with all that security around, that no one saw or heard anyon diging through a foot of concrete...

He is probably in Nevada using 24 travel plans... 

Still a good show though.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Lopey said:


> Way too much in that preview...had to watch it a couple of times...


That preview had to be shuffled... It didn't make logical sense...


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I <3 24.


That makes no mathmatical sense.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Two things... first, I realized in this episode that Derek doesn't remind me of Kurt Kobain, he reminds me of...

George McFly









and second

Vic Mackey's favorite locksmith was a terrorist!

So now in the first 15 minutes of the next episode, Derek will be kidnapped and Diane will get amnesia.

Greg


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Kurt Cobain boy's mom reminded me of the girlfriend of "The 40 Year Old Virgin."


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

atrac said:
 

> Kurt Cobain boy's mom reminded me of the girlfriend of "The 40 Year Old Virgin."


Insomuch as they are both major MILF's, I'd have to agree.

I liked Ms. Cobain much better as a redhead though.


----------



## oski87 (Dec 12, 2003)

busyba said:


> I'm also wondering where I can download the software that will let me use my Treo to remote-detonate terrorist's vests.


Yeah- and the camera on Jacks treo is SLIGHTLY better then on mine...


----------



## Michelle5150 (Nov 16, 2004)

Have only watched the first few minutes so far, so I haven't read this thread yet, but I just happened to notice a funny thing; When Jack is first on the phone to CTU while the terrorists have the hostages in the building, he's asked how many terrorists there are, and Jack responds "10-12", but captioning reads 15-20. You can tell it was changed after filming because the audio overdub was pretty obvious as well. His mouth says one thing, the audio is another. Anyway, just sort of an odd change. Couple actors must have slept in, or someone mis-counted who was working that day or something.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

CTU politics. You gotta love it. It's hard to believe these guys have ever foiled a terrorist plot without Jack's help.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Regarding the nerve gas... 

Who has nerve gas "lying around" under several inches of concrete near a major airport? Maybe they blasted into an underground shelter... but then you would think that you get the gas out the same way it came in... right?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Fool Me Twice said:


> I'm confused. Was the head bad guy using the terrorists for his own plan, unknown to them?


That's been the case since this series began (what I call the German Group, since Nina was speaking German to her handler at the end of Season 1).

My hope is that since they're revealing the fact that the bad guys at the beginning of the season are dupes so early, that we'll actually start to get inside the German Group after all these years...


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That's been the case since this series began (what I call the German Group, since Nina was speaking German to her handler at the end of Season 1).
> 
> My hope is that since they're revealing the fact that the bad guys at the beginning of the season are dupes so early, that we'll actually start to get inside the German Group after all these years...


And did you hear the exchange between Chloe and Spenser (is that her boyfriend's name?) when they were searching for the detonator serial numbers? He said he couldn't find anything in the Russian database. She said to search the German one. Bingo!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> And did you hear the exchange between Chloe and Spenser (is that her boyfriend's name?) when they were searching for the detonator serial numbers? He said he couldn't find anything in the Russian database. She said to search the German one. Bingo!


Yes, that made me all tingly. I remember when everybody here used to mock me, back in Season 2, for my German Group rantings. I mean theory.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> Jack screwed up big time this time.... Dude needs to think with head instead of his heart first...
> 
> Once the rescue went down, and he untied himself, he should have been on top of "Mr. Yellow Tie"... And where the heck could he have walked in 10 minutes with all that security around, that no one saw or heard anyon diging through a foot of concrete....


But then how would we have just one thread to follow to get to the next part? 

I still don't get why they were killing everyone who knew Jack was alive. It seems as though they killed Palmer because he knew of this plot, but why the Tony/Michelle/Chloe?


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Definitely a bit of a slow down from the first two epsidoes, but these were still pretty good. I do get a little tired of the writers manufacturing all these arbitrary characters for Jack to feel all tingly and emotional about. Stupid Derek.

I'm one of the people who waited until Season 3 came out on DVD before watching. I didn't ever watch seasons 1 and 2 until they were on DVD, so when Season 3 started, waiting a week between episodes was killing me. I just stopped watching and waited for the DVDs. Watching the whole season for the first time on DVD is a rush.

But, now that I have HD, I can't pass up 24 in HD, so I watch and feel tortured every week waiting for the next episode.


----------



## ogden2k (Jun 5, 2004)

Same Wise Gamgee! It's so good to see you again. 

What type of cellular phone does Jack have?


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

They don't always do the six episode arc thing, I don't think. I'm pretty sure the Salazars went on for 8 episodes in the third season.


----------



## nilegomez (Jan 8, 2003)

jehma said:


> But then how would we have just one thread to follow to get to the next part?
> 
> I still don't get why they were killing everyone who knew Jack was alive. It seems as though they killed Palmer because he knew of this plot, but why the Tony/Michelle/Chloe?


 I think they knew Jack was alive and were trying to "draw him out" so they could pin Palmer's murder on him. They knew he wouldn't be able to stand still and watch those closest to him die. Personally, I would've killed of Kim since I found her so damn annoying in season 1, but that's just me.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Has anyone figured out how any of these 4 hours has anything to do with the "prequel" on the Season 4 DVD?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Anywhere to see the prequel online?


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

give a try here

www.angelfire.com/ult/24natic/prequel.htm


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

Weren't the explosions on the bad guys' bodies really lame? No fire, no bodies parts flying around. It looks like the guys were made our of paper machete!

Damn...Now we have to wait one week, for just one hour?!? I'm so spoiled by the last two nights!!!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Sweet, thanks!


----------



## IwantmyTiVo (Sep 20, 2005)

Off topic of the show, but my Tivo did not record 24 on Monday. It said due to 28 day rule it did not record. Does anyone know how this may have happened? I watched it live, so its not a major issue, but it could have been. I went in and changed my SP to all episodes to cover myself in future.


----------



## nilegomez (Jan 8, 2003)

flyers088 said:


> Has anyone figured out how any of these 4 hours has anything to do with the "prequel" on the Season 4 DVD?


 the prequel was basically just a Toyota commercial for one of the show's sponsors... so far, there's no connection...


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

cheerdude said:


> Regarding the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Shouldn't the contents of the canisters have been in spoiler tags? It was only in the preview that we find out what it is, correct?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

nilegomez said:


> the prequel was basically just a Toyota commercial for one of the show's sponsors... so far, there's no connection...


Well, one piece of info gleened is that Chloe discovered someone found out about her doctoring Jack's death certificate. When kind of snowballs into someone knowing he's alive to frame in the first place. Good info.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

I wish Jack would have kept the mullett to begin the season. Then we could have had 11:00am to 12:00pm at the barbershop and a possible bathroom break.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I hope we don't get to see Derek blowing snot bubbles out his nose again.

I want to punch President ****** in his face 5 or 6 times. He claimed credit for the anti-terrorist strike.

I'm beginning to like First Lady June Cleavage.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That's been the case since this series began (what I call the German Group, since Nina was speaking German to her handler at the end of Season 1).
> 
> My hope is that since they're revealing the fact that the bad guys at the beginning of the season are dupes so early, that we'll actually start to get inside the German Group after all these years...


oh great...Here we go with more of Rob's crazy "German Group" conspiracies again this year


----------



## peitsche (Nov 13, 2002)

pmyers said:


> oh great...Here we go with more of Rob's crazy "German Group" conspiracies again this year


come on, you know it HAD to happen again...  especially now that we've seen that the first line of bad guys doesn't know what the big picture really looks like...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

jehma said:


> Shouldn't the contents of the canisters have been in spoiler tags? It was only in the preview that we find out what it is, correct?


There were sufficient shots of the biohazard symbol on the tops of the canisters that you can pretty much assume that's what it is, even though it wasn't said in dialogue.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Well, one piece of info gleened is that Chloe discovered someone found out about her doctoring Jack's death certificate. When kind of snowballs into someone knowing he's alive to frame in the first place. Good info.


True, but that was nothing you couldn't figure out from just the first episode of the season alone. Really, the prequel was useless, a very expensive Toyota commercial.


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

my gut, journalistic instinct tells me lynn is a bad guy. i think the whole jack under duress situation, might have been way to gain ctu's trust.

gotta love jean smart. think her character is going to be a major player.

my props to chloe, though. can i love that woman anymore than i already do? geeky, smart, not bad on the eyes and a pistol toting mamma!!! think she and jack need to hook up!!

bummed about tony and michelle. hope tony pulls through to help his friend.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> True, but that was nothing you couldn't figure out from just the first episode of the season alone. Really, the prequel was useless, a very expensive Toyota commercial.


Well then, we agree to disagree. On the point that it was nothing some people couldn't figure out. I was wondering how the baddies knew Jack was alive.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

peitsche said:


> come on, you know it HAD to happen again...  especially now that we've seen that the first line of bad guys doesn't know what the big picture really looks like...


actually I remember while watching the episode thinking to myself about how excited Rob was going to be when the "German Group" showed up


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Of course, did anyone else think that in the prequel, with Jack covering his head in the hood of the sweatshirt, that he looked eerily like the bad ass boy/demons he fought in Flatliners?


----------



## Cboath (Jun 22, 2004)

dtle said:


> Weren't the explosions on the bad guys' bodies really lame? No fire, no bodies parts flying around. It looks like the guys were made our of paper machete!
> 
> Damn...Now we have to wait one week, for just one hour?!? I'm so spoiled by the last two nights!!!


I was thinking the same thing. I doubt those could have blown up any hostages anyway!!


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

So Chevensky (the guy who killed himself with the pill) was a baggage handler employee.
My guess is their going to take the biohazard canisters, put them into individual pieces of baggage and then put that baggage into the baggage handling conveyor system where they'll automatically get distributed to various aircraft. Chenensky would be able to tag the baggage such so that they can distributed to various specific flights and he also probably had access to a point in the system beyond security scanning such as x-rays. I'm betting their contents are to be released once the aircraft reach their destinations which will numerous different countries.


----------



## peitsche (Nov 13, 2002)

when Jack was hiding inside the building, talking to an outside cop, spying on the hostage takers, providing info about their locations, having a "loved one" among the hostages, watching the kidnappers kill one of the hostages, etc., did anybody else get the feeling hey, this is Die Hard and Jack Bauer is really John McClane...?


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

I have a nit pick about what looks like a gaffe. The sun's position was WAYYY wrong at about 11:15 am, when Derek's Mom was talking to Curtis outside the terminal when he tells her that her 'daughter' was safe. The sun was too low, the shadows too long for the middle of the day. 
C'mon people!


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

peitsche said:


> when Jack was hiding inside the building, talking to an outside cop, spying on the hostage takers, providing info about their locations, having a "loved one" among the hostages, watching the kidnappers kill one of the hostages, etc., did anybody else get the feeling hey, this is Die Hard and Jack Bauer is really John McClane...?


As soon as I realized they were taking over an airport terminal I couldn't get Die Hard 2 out of my head. I forsee a fight on an airplane wing around 3AM.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

So how did all that crap get into the airport in the first place? And why, and who knew it was there? (The cannisters) And why did they need to blow out a big hole to get the cans out? Why wouldn't a secret covert operation be better than drawing the world's attention? And why did they need to pass the key card to a fake hostage _during _ the hostage situation?

And why didn't the terrorists think something was up when Jack repeated the "flank 2 position" for the 3rd time?

Haven't these people ever watched 24, for crying out loud?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I was wondering how the baddies knew Jack was alive.


My guess....

Derek in his search to find out who "Jack" really was, he posted his picture on the internet trying to find out more information about him, or when sending a picture to his "friend"... it was seen by someone at the "Rig" in Alaska, they may be a baddie and it could play into the end of the season...


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> My guess....
> 
> Derek in his search to find out who "Jack" really was, he posted his picture on the internet trying to find out more information about him, or when sending a picture to his "friend"... it was seen by someone at the "Rig" in Alaska, they may be a baddie and it could play into the end of the season...


Uh, no. Re-read this thread. It was explained in the prequel. Which is why I found value in it. Most other people wrote it off as fluff.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

dtle said:


> Weren't the explosions on the bad guys' bodies really lame? No fire, no bodies parts flying around. It looks like the guys were made our of paper machete!


I thought similarly. No reason to have a fire, though - they were explosives, not combustibles. In fact, most movies and television explosions have too *much* fire in them than reality because it looks more impressive to see a big ball of fire and black smoke rolling upwards from the explosion. But the lack of blood and guts was likely because it was network television. Gotta watch the FCC these days. Although probably not real need for concern as long as none of the terrorists are naked.


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

One part I thought was funny was when Prez Logan was berating Bill about his handling of the situation.

Bill: We've tried opening a dialogue with the terrorists.
Logan: Well have you tried talking to them?

Funny that the President doesn't even know what the word "dialogue" means.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Jeeters said:


> But the lack of blood and guts was likely because it was network television. Gotta watch the FCC these days. Although probably not real need for concern as long as none of the terrorists are naked.


I agree and disagree...

They are trying not to get _too _ out of hand with the violence, although it is bad enough already. (The execution scenes were pretty harsh, I thought.)

But FCC or not, I think they are self-regulating to a degree. You can cross a line and turn off a good portion of such a mass audience. I know my wife wishes the graphic nature of the show was turned down a notch, and I'm sure there are people who would otherwise watch with younger kids, but don't because of how violent it is.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Uh, no. Re-read this thread. It was explained in the prequel. Which is why I found value in it. Most other people wrote it off as fluff.


Oops... my bad, guess I need to read the entire thread now...  

They should have played the Prequel like on Saturday or something... thanks for the 2nd look....


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> They should have played the Prequel like on Saturday or something...


Agreed. I know they are trying to "value add" the DVD set, but it kinda leaves a lot of viewers out in the cold.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

hefe said:


> And why didn't the terrorists think something was up when Jack repeated the "flank 2 position" for the 3rd time?


I knew as soon as Jack used the "flank 2 position" terminology he was using code words, but it seemed that others didn't pick up on that.

But... that all leaves me thinking that gee, the terminology he used is what, 18 months (give or take) old, and didn't Buchanan know that terminology since he had been at CTU in that 18 month frame? And wouldn't Chloe have known the terminology, also having been there that long?

Why did it take a Hobbit to come down from "district/division" to figure out what others should have known right away?!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

bdowell said:


> Why did it take a Hobbit to come down from "district/division" to figure out what others should have known right away?!


Speaking of which, I'd like it if they panned down as he was walking away, only to reveal his big, hairy, hobbit feet sticking out of that expensive suit...


----------



## GUHoyas (Jan 12, 2006)

A few thoughts/questions on the new season:

First, the "blank" being under the airport is really bothering me as well. I'm sure that there will be some sort of reasoning. But it will bother me for a week.

Second, I finally know who Chloe's character reminds me of (or vice versa)...Napolean Dynamite. Especially, when she cuts down Edgar with a "didn't you reroute the flux capacitor to the external server...gosh." She needs to chime in with a "my lips hurt real bad." And no, she is NOT hot.

Third, if I am not mistaken, Derek's mom...aka Jack's girlfriend/landlord...aka that chick from Spin City?

Fourth, are Palmer and Logan/Keeler the same political party? Basically, was the debate in season three a primary or general election debate. I have a real reason for that question (although it has probably been discussed on here many times)?

Thanks Fox for getting me hooked again.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

GUHoyas said:


> Third, if I am not mistaken, Derek's mom...aka Jack's girlfriend/landlord...aka that chick from Spin City?


Yep.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I don't think the baddies blew anything up to get to those canisters...it looked to me like they had been jack-hammering to get there. I saw at least one of those Bobcats with the jack-hammer attachment on it.


----------



## bennyc9 (Jan 17, 2006)

Did anyone TiVo these episodes and can send me a copy? I missed them and NEED to catch up! I haven't missed one until now...HELP!!!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

They certainly did cut through something... But it has to be on the airport premise right now.. (unless that guy had a jet pack or something waiting.

And you would think the entire permiter of the airport was locked down.


I can't recall if the party in control right now is the same as Palmer's.... but none the less, this president wasn't "elected" he gained power when the President was taken out last year (guess his recovery took longer then 18 months).... I think the President Elected and Palmer probably got along, but this dork.... he only care's about himself and his legacy... he showed that last year, and is solidifying it this year.

I have finally figured out what this season is missing, compared to the start of last season...
The ear screaching... 'Barooozzzz"


----------



## dsmoot (Oct 15, 2003)

> Fourth, are Palmer and Logan/Keeler the same political party? Basically, was the debate in season three a primary or general election debate. I have a real reason for that question (although it has probably been discussed on here many times)?


No, they are opposite parties. I would think this way because there are ususally no primary debates with an incumbant president. Palmer only had 1 term, and then Keeler won the election.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

Palmer chose not to run for re-election (for family reasons I believe).

And Palmer saved Logan's @$$ last season making to crucial decisions Logan could/would not make.

I am waiting for the "real" President to recover and Logan to get bumped off or something. This weenie has to go. I actually feel sorry for his wife. She is the one with the loser!!


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

cowboys2002 said:


> Palmer chose not to run for re-election (for family reasons I believe).


"Family reasons" being his ex-wife, at least arguably, murdered a campaign donor whose wife was having an affair with Palmer's brother/Chief of Staff, then blackmailed Palmer by leaking said facts and Palmer's involvement in same and coverup of same to Keeler, and then was killed by said donor's wife in a murder-suicide during said chief of staff's attempted cover-up. So yeah, family reasons....


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

You can choose your friends, but not your family. Although Palmer did marry Sherry!


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Jack has a Sprint cell phone but SBC-ATT-Oasis advertise during the show?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

5thcrewman said:


> Jack has a Sprint cell phone but SBC-ATT-Oasis advertise during the show?


Was that ONE Cell phone he had? Or didn't he also have the PALM device as well

As that little phone he was talking on at the end "FLANK 2" time, definently wasn't big enough to have that display that was shown when he had to hit * to blow up the guy.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

peitsche said:


> when Jack was hiding inside the building, talking to an outside cop, spying on the hostage takers, providing info about their locations, having a "loved one" among the hostages, watching the kidnappers kill one of the hostages, etc., did anybody else get the feeling hey, this is Die Hard and Jack Bauer is really John McClane...?


Yippee Kiyay, MF!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

jehma said:


> I still don't get why they were killing everyone who knew Jack was alive. It seems as though they killed Palmer because he knew of this plot, but why the Tony/Michelle/Chloe?


Misdirection.

Their motive for killing Palmer was to keep him from revealing their plan.

They had no personal motive for killing Tony/Michelle/Chloe, but killing them would cause investigators to focus on the common element between them and Palmer (i.e. Jack Bauer), causing them to investigate the wrong motive.



cheesesteak said:


> I hope we don't get to see Derek blowing snot bubbles out his nose again.


No kidding!  Was that special treat just a result of the HD quality, or did the SD people get subjected to that particular horror as well?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

oski87 said:


> Yeah- and the camera on Jacks treo is SLIGHTLY better then on mine...


You can't read the serial numbers in your photo of stuff in Best buy from 50 feet away? Return if for a refund! Camera should be way better than that!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

iceturkee said:


> bummed about tony and michelle. hope tony pulls through to help his friend.


He should be fully recovered from his major surgery by hour 10 give or take.


----------



## mightyb (Dec 5, 2003)

Anyone email Chloe?

According to Jack's treo, he emailed the picture to "c'[email protected]"

Whois Info for CTUGOV.net: 
Registrant: Make this info private
Twentieth Century Fox 
21050 lassen St.
chatsworth, CA 91311
US

Domain Name: CTUGOV.NET

Administrative Contact , Technical Contact : 
Twentieth Century Fox 
[email protected]
21050 lassen St.
chatsworth, CA 91311
US
Phone: 818 717 5444

Record expires on 14-Oct-2008 
Record created on 14-Oct-2005
Database last updated on 14-Oct-2005

Domain servers in listed order: Manage DNS

NS35.WORLDNIC.COM 216.168.228.20 
NS36.WORLDNIC.COM 216.168.225.166​
hehe....so October 14th......wonder if that was in post production they decided on an email and registered the site....

Now, was that jacks' treo from 18 months ago, CTU issue? Or did he buy it in the past 18 months, and rekey all his old CTU contact information into the phone? (for speed dial purposes of course!)


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

bdowell said:


> I knew as soon as Jack used the "flank 2 position" terminology he was using code words, but it seemed that others didn't pick up on that.
> 
> But... that all leaves me thinking that gee, the terminology he used is what, 18 months (give or take) old, and didn't Buchanan know that terminology since he had been at CTU in that 18 month frame? And wouldn't Chloe have known the terminology, also having been there that long?
> 
> Why did it take a Hobbit to come down from "district/division" to figure out what others should have known right away?!


18 months is a long time!

I've been in my job 5 years and we do change passwords on a regular basis, which is similar to what this is. One is our Intranet password, since it's accessible to the outside world.

If you ask me what the password was 18 months ago, I don't think I could tell you, and if someone tried to use it as CODE for me to understand something, I definitely would not. But if you told me you were trying to access the Intranet with it, my recall would immediately pop up. Usually I respond with, "Garage? We haven't used that password in AGES!"

I had no problem with that aspect at all. Oh, and about Chloe, I wouldn't term her as hot, but she's not too bad either. She's also my favorite character because she's so true to life. As a person, I hate her guts, I've worked with too many people just like her.

Now, Edgar? I don't think he exists in reality. Most Edgars I've known have had Chloe's personality and Edgar's body. Yikes.

Greg


----------



## SoJo (Oct 9, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> Was that ONE Cell phone he had? Or didn't he also have the PALM device as well
> 
> As that little phone he was talking on at the end "FLANK 2" time, definently wasn't big enough to have that display that was shown when he had to hit * to blow up the guy.


Good Catch Earl.

I was wondering if anyone else saw that he had two different phones. One was a Treo (Camera Phone) and the other was a Nextel Flip phone.

Any Bets on how long before the Chinese show wanting Jack


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> They are sure using their share of the Los Angeles Fox afilliate News Anchors


It's funny, that might be the most realistic thing 24 has ever done, between 9 & 10 they had Steve Edwards as the guy on TV, and he's on Good Day L.A. from 9-10.

-smak-


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

gchance said:


> Now, Edgar? I don't think he exists in reality. Most Edgars I've known have had Chloe's personality and Edgar's body. Yikes.
> 
> Greg


I'm afraid the reverse wouldn't be much better!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

SoJo said:


> Good Catch Earl.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else saw that he had two different phones. One was a Treo (Camera Phone) and the other was a Nextel Flip phone.


And the big wired handset the terrorist guy used was an Avaya as was prominently labeled on the end facing the camera...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Great ep. Not as good as the first two hours but still a great beginning to the season. 

I don't get why Walt was so adamant about getting the transcript of the phone call from Ms. Crazy. It seems that even if she had shown it to President Ego, he still would have assumed that she created it herself to make him believe in her delusions. If she were really that intent on giving it to him, why didn't she just shove it in his face when he refused to talk to her. She should have just said, "Fine, if you won't talk to me, read this."

How hilarious was it when Buchannan told Chloe she'd committed 4 violations and she said, "Not if you include departmental procedures. Then it's like 26." I almost fell on floor. Great way for her to catch him off guard and just have him let her back into her job.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

devdogaz said:


> I don't get why Walt was so adamant about getting the transcript of the phone call from Ms. Crazy. It seems that even if she had shown it to President Ego, he still would have assumed that she created it herself to make him believe in her delusions. If she were really that intent on giving it to him, why didn't she just shove it in his face when he refused to talk to her. She should have just said, "Fine, if you won't talk to me, read this."


Now that you mention it, something I thought of while watching...

Who is transcribing every single phone conversation and getting all the hardcopies accurately filed within 12 hours in the middle of the night, at a retreat house, no less?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

hefe said:


> Now that you mention it, something I thought of while watching...
> 
> Who is transcribing every single phone conversation and getting all the hardcopies accurately filed within 12 hours in the middle of the night, at a retreat house, no less?


Your tax dollars at work.....


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

hefe said:


> Now that you mention it, something I thought of while watching...
> 
> Who is transcribing every single phone conversation and getting all the hardcopies accurately filed within 12 hours in the middle of the night, at a retreat house, no less?


Division.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

I actually liked these two hours better than the first two.



peitsche said:


> did anybody else get the feeling hey, this is Die Hard and Jack Bauer is really John McClane...?


Yes, and I thought it was ironic that the lead terrorist at the airport looked kind of like Bruce Willis, at least to me.

So why did they need a hostage who was in on the plot? My guess is that they were concerned that one of the real hostages might count the terrorists and that CTU would realize later that one wasn't accounted for (assuming they weren't all body parts by then). By using a fake hostage, the real hostages would be less likely to figure things out, especially if the terrorists were the ones who told the police how many hostages they had. Of course, they could of just had the guy hide in a room somewhere out of sight of the hostages.

I know they no longer have the "real time" disclosure, but Samwise got back to his "office" and read through all the call transcripts in about 30 seconds.

So which show do you think Pippin will appear in? Maybe as a new fish on Prison Break?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DLiquid said:


> So why did they need a hostage who was in on the plot?


I'm thinking the sleeper was a backup in case there were problems getting the keycard out through "plan a", which was presumably Chevansky's job.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

SoJo said:


> Good Catch Earl.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else saw that he had two different phones. One was a Treo (Camera Phone) and the other was a Nextel Flip phone.
> 
> ...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

hefe said:


> Now that you mention it, something I thought of while watching...
> 
> Who is transcribing every single phone conversation and getting all the hardcopies accurately filed within 12 hours in the middle of the night, at a retreat house, no less?


That's exactly what I thought. "Why is she going through boxes? The call was only last night, it won't be filed yet."

On a related note, why would they even have an archive room like that at the retreat? Wouldn't all this stuff still be going through the WH Communications Office and be transcribed there? Does President Ego bring all his phone-call transcribers with him every time he makes a road trip and they have to set up shop whereever he goes?


----------



## SoJo (Oct 9, 2003)

cowboys2002 said:


> SoJo said:
> 
> 
> > Good Catch Earl.
> ...


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

Why didn't she just go directly to the transcriber and say, what did you hear him say? I suppose its possible that they have some sort of automated system or software that does it. Like a Via Voice type program on a gov't security scale of course. In fact, it must be done by machine, there's no way that a human has clearance to listen in on every phone call. The lines are tapped and the audio that's recorded is transcribed by computer and printed out immediately after disconnection. Those logs are then filed on the spot in a central room(s).


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

devdogaz said:


> That's exactly what I thought. "Why is she going through boxes? The call was only last night, it won't be filed yet."
> 
> On a related note, why would they even have an archive room like that at the retreat? Wouldn't all this stuff still be going through the WH Communications Office and be transcribed there? Does President Ego bring all his phone-call transcribers with him every time he makes a road trip and they have to set up shop whereever he goes?


No and No.


----------



## Kevdog (Apr 18, 2001)

You know, I would think after 5 major terrorist plots that center around a presidential candidate/president being in or going to Los Angeles, maybe someone would suggest that the president should just stay away from L.A.

And anyone want to set the over/under on how many seasons 24 can go without once showing Washington?


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

Jeeters said:


> Gotta watch the FCC these days. Although probably not real need for concern as long as none of the terrorists are naked.


I would really miss Naked Mandy if she didn't make an appearance this season.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

TIVOSciolist said:


> I would really miss Naked Mandy if she didn't make an appearance this season.


Download the first two seasons of "The L-Word" and you'll get all the Naked Mandy you could possibly want.

It looks like it's a good show; I might even watch whole episodes at normal speed one of these days.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Kevdog said:


> And anyone want to set the over/under on how many seasons 24 can go without once showing Washington?


They showed Washington last season. It wasn't the target of the plot, but the White House and CTU thought it might be, for a while.

Though, you're right. The President at the _beginning_ of last season was flying toward Los Angeles.


----------



## Ladd Morse (Feb 21, 2002)

So, when is Jack going to say: 

"I wonder how the terrorists in the airport terminal knew that I was inside watching them?"


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Ladd Morse said:


> So, when is Jack going to say:
> 
> "I wonder how the terrorists in the airport terminal knew that I was inside watching them?"


Or how they knew he had a connection to the boy. It shouldn't take him that long to figure out that there is a mole. My guess is he assumes the mole is in CTU (like it usually is), not in the White House.


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

cowboys2002 said:


> I was wondering if anyone else saw that he had two different phones. One was a Treo (Camera Phone) and the other was a Nextel Flip phone.
> 
> Nope, it was a Sprint Flip Phone w/ Ready Link - a samsung- (their ptt).
> 
> Just nictpicking!!!


More nitpicking . It was a Sanyo. Sanyo 7400 to be precise!


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

Yep, and I can't type either!!!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

cowboys2002 said:


> Nope, it was a Sprint Flip Phone w/ Ready Link - a samsung- (their ptt).
> 
> Curtis and other CTU guys were using I860's (Moto's).
> Just nictpicking!!!


I just went through that episode again...

It certainly looks like TWO different phones...

Here is why...

There is the phone device (maybe it isn't a phone), that has the "keyboard", that get's the code to send the explosion code. That is the same one that has a Camera in in the top left section of the backside of the unit.

Then when the lead baddie, puts Jack's phone to his ear to talk to CTU... the Top left there is nothing, and it is a flip phone....


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Jack definitely had two phones. I figure he had the flip phone and got the Treo from Chloe.


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

He did have 2 different phones. He had the Treo and the flip. I don't know when the treo came into play though but he had the flip phone from the beginning of the show. When his phone would ring, I would check my phone because we have the same ringer.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

bdowell said:


> Give Jack credit for recognizing the mole in the hostage pool, and seeing the keycard passed along. But it seems that as usual the bad guy slipped by and has gone off to do his dirty work.


Except he loses the credit for this:



ebonovic said:


> Once the rescue went down, and he untied himself, he should have been on top of "Mr. Yellow Tie"... And where the heck could he have walked in 10 minutes with all that security around, that no one saw or heard anyon diging through a foot of concrete...


All the bad guys are dead, why untie the kid?



bdowell said:


> The first lady lost the evidence, thanks to the mole and a bit of chloroform. But just how useful is that evidence, since it was just a tip that something big was gonna go down?


It's useful because then the president would know someone altered the tape he heard. There's probably only 1 or 2 people that could have done that, so he might have known right away that there was a mole and who it was.



busyba said:


> "Flank-2 position"
> 
> The minitue I heard that I immediately thought "Condition Green. All's well, Kirk out".


Stupidest terrorists to date. I would have put a bullet in his head as soon as he said "I repeat, Flank-2 position".



Michelle5150 said:


> Have only watched the first few minutes so far, so I haven't read this thread yet, but I just happened to notice a funny thing; When Jack is first on the phone to CTU while the terrorists have the hostages in the building, he's asked how many terrorists there are, and Jack responds "10-12", but captioning reads 15-20. You can tell it was changed after filming because the audio overdub was pretty obvious as well. His mouth says one thing, the audio is another. Anyway, just sort of an odd change. Couple actors must have slept in, or someone mis-counted who was working that day or something.


Noticed this too. I had to rewind it to see if I was hearing things or seeing things.



jehma said:


> I still don't get why they were killing everyone who knew Jack was alive. It seems as though they killed Palmer because he knew of this plot, but why the Tony/Michelle/Chloe?


They were trying to frame Jack for the killing of Palmer. If Jack killed Palmer because he knew he was alive, he would also probably kill Tony/michelle/Chloe. They had to kill everyone that knew Jack was alive to make it plausible.



bdowell said:


> I knew as soon as Jack used the "flank 2 position" terminology he was using code words, but it seemed that others didn't pick up on that.
> 
> But... that all leaves me thinking that gee, the terminology he used is what, 18 months (give or take) old, and didn't Buchanan know that terminology since he had been at CTU in that 18 month frame? And wouldn't Chloe have known the terminology, also having been there that long?
> 
> Why did it take a Hobbit to come down from "district/division" to figure out what others should have known right away?!


My take: They have several positions in a plan like this. Flank-1 position, Flank-2 position, Flank-3 position, Flank-4 position (for example). One position is always fake. 18 months ago, the fake position was Flank-2. Now, the fake position might be Flank-4. When Jack said he was in the Flank-2 position, Curtis just figured he was actually in the Flank-2 position. It's a real position, but 18 months ago it was the password.


busyba said:


> Misdirection.
> 
> Their motive for killing Palmer was to keep him from revealing their plan.
> 
> They had no personal motive for killing Tony/Michelle/Chloe, but killing them would cause investigators to focus on the common element between them and Palmer (i.e. Jack Bauer), causing them to investigate the wrong motive.


As I said before, I don't think it was purely Misdirection. They needed to kill them all because that's what Jack would do.



busyba said:


> No kidding!  Was that special treat just a result of the HD quality, or did the SD people get subjected to that particular horror as well?


Yeah, we saw it too.

Still can't figure out who's uglier - that kid or Chloe


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> As I said before, I don't think it was purely Misdirection. They needed to kill them all because that's what Jack would do.


Well yeah, framing Jack was part of the misdirection. Killing Palmer and 3 random people wouldn't really have the same effect.

What I don't get is why they didn't pick some kind of misdirection that didn't involve Jack. I mean, if I had a nefarious plot that was to play out over a 24 hour period, I'd be perfectly happy leaving Jack Bauer on the sidelines.


----------



## cancermatt (May 21, 2002)

I sure hope the Chinese don't wait another 4 eps to show up, since the terrorists know he's alive. Let's all hop onto the Where's Bauer bandwagon. Looking forward to next week.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

The cable box attached to my TiVo went out, and this didn't record... Does anyone still have these two hours they could throw on a DVD for me? I'll pay for the postage and the blank, of course.

Thanks!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

If you didn't watch American Idol tonight... there was a commercial for 24 showing next weeks (more clear clips)



Spoiler



Surprise... their is a mole or baddie inside of CTU. Looked like Jack was fighting with a medical guy with a gun, pointed at an unconcious Tony


----------



## boneill (Feb 7, 2004)

bdowell said:


> I knew as soon as Jack used the "flank 2 position" terminology he was using code words, but it seemed that others didn't pick up on that.


I wish they hadn't beat us over the head with that one. As people have said, Jack repeating it over the phone was a total giveaway. Then he came back and said it a third time before the assault was going to take place.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

busyba said:


> What I don't get is why they didn't pick some kind of misdirection that didn't involve Jack. I mean, if I had a nefarious plot that was to play out over a 24 hour period, I'd be perfectly happy leaving Jack Bauer on the sidelines.


Yeah, but if you're the German Group, you've got a HUGE grudge against Jack!


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

Peter000 said:


> The cable box attached to my TiVo went out, and this didn't record... Does anyone still have these two hours they could throw on a DVD for me? I'll pay for the postage and the blank, of course.
> 
> Thanks!


You have a PM from a fellow Brooklynite!


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

Kevdog said:


> You know, I would think after 5 major terrorist plots that center around a presidential candidate/president being in or going to Los Angeles, maybe someone would suggest that the president should just stay away from L.A.
> 
> And anyone want to set the over/under on how many seasons 24 can go without once showing Washington?


Or how about if you're a terrorist, your big attack shouldn't be anywhere near LA CTU. That office seems to have a special knack for shutting these things down.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Actually, a friend's cousin is in the government. I forget if he's CIA or FBI. He said if we know all the stuff they've thwarted no one would be able to sleep at night. So CTU performing these heroics avery couple of years is completely feasible.


----------



## lordrichter (Jan 11, 2003)

Ok, so the hobbit said that he was there from Division because the White House was concerned about Jack Bauer. He made it sound like he was in contact with the White House. Except, he is not talking to anyone there. The person on the phone with CTU is talking Buchannan. So, who is he reporting to at the White House?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

jubrand said:


> Or how about if you're a terrorist, your big attack shouldn't be anywhere near LA CTU. That office seems to have a special knack for shutting these things down.


At the end of the day, sure. But some bad stuff happens in the meantime that should make the terrorists happy. Before CTU "saved the day" in Season 4, the Secretary of Defense was kidnapped, a nuclear power plant melted down, and Air Force One was shot down by a stolen military jet, with the President incapacitated. I'd say that if I were a terrorist, I'd be pretty happy with that, even if everything didn't happen the way I planned it.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

And even with the 4 episodes of this season... In general "Terrorists" already won... with the ability to capture and take over an airport (be it for only 3 hours), but they did it...

You don't have to "blow something up", or take down a hugh "icon".. to win... 
From what I have seen, most of the time.. their goals are as simple as "changing the way we live day to day"


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> You don't have to "blow something up", or take down a hugh "icon".. to win... From what I have seen, most of the time.. their goals are as simple as "changing the way we live day to day"


Which they do every day here in DC. I hate the idea that our government has changed so much. I want the right people doing stuff, but I don't want our daily live altered. Every time you fly, you see the knee jerk reaction type of response to terrorism. It has not useful purpose but they do it anyway.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

bdowell said:


> I knew as soon as Jack used the "flank 2 position" terminology he was using code words, but it seemed that others didn't pick up on that.
> 
> But... that all leaves me thinking that gee, the terminology he used is what, 18 months (give or take) old, and didn't Buchanan know that terminology since he had been at CTU in that 18 month frame? And wouldn't Chloe have known the terminology, also having been there that long?
> 
> Why did it take a Hobbit to come down from "district/division" to figure out what others should have known right away?!


same here - as soon as he said it, i was wondering how long it was going to take for someone to pick up on that...and by thetime they did, it was almost too late.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

cancermatt said:


> I sure hope the Chinese don't wait another 4 eps to show up, since the terrorists know he's alive. Let's all hop onto the Where's Bauer bandwagon. Looking forward to next week.


But you have to look at it realistically. The show takes place over a 24 hour period. What are the chances that Jack Bauer's existence is going to become international news during that time and what are the chances that the Chinese government will place enough importance on it to act within that 24 hour period? I think it's pretty remote. First, there is a possibility that the people who wanted Jack 18 months ago are not in power anymore. Second, because the event happened so long ago, the need to take Jack into custody would not be as immediate and the request would likely go through diplomatic channels and would take much longer than a day.

For the most part, they are going to want this season self contained so that people who didn't watch previous seasons or don't remember what happened last season can still follow along. Bringing in the Chinese to try and apprehend Jack because of what happened last season would be difficult to explain and would distract from this season's storyline. For these reasons, I think we should abandon talk of the Chinese plot from last season having any effect on this season.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

devdogaz said:


> But you have to look at it realistically. The show takes place over a 24 hour period. What are the chances that Jack Bauer's existence is going to become international news during that time and what are the chances that the Chinese government will place enough importance on it to act within that 24 hour period? I think it's pretty remote. First, there is a possibility that the people who wanted Jack 18 months ago are not in power anymore. Second, because the event happened so long ago, the need to take Jack into custody would not be as immediate and the request would likely go through diplomatic channels and would take much longer than a day.


What if somebody needing to cover their own butt or interfere with the investigation, somebody working from the inside, rats Jack out...?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> For these reasons, I think we should abandon talk of the Chinese plot from last season having any effect on this season.


I don't. They specifically recapped it during the "previously on 24" portion at the beginning of the day. They mentioned the Chinese prominently as the reason Jack went into hiding. I wouldn't doubt they will be in the 3rd or 4th act.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

hefe said:


> What if somebody needing to cover their own butt or interfere with the investigation, somebody working from the inside, rats Jack out...?


I think it's entirely possible that the Chinese could find out that Jack is actually alive. I just don't think it would become an issue within 24 hours. 


IndyJones1023 said:


> I don't. They specifically recapped it during the "previously on 24" portion at the beginning of the day. They mentioned the Chinese prominently as the reason Jack went into hiding. I wouldn't doubt they will be in the 3rd or 4th act.


I believe that they simply showed that to help people understand why Jack faked his own death and why he was in hiding, not to keep the Chinese part of it fresh in peoples minds because that was going to become an issue this season.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Never underestimate a Chinese-German-Russian conspiracy...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

...all controlled by the Belgians.

Miserable Fat Belgian Bastards!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

devdogaz said:


> I think it's entirely possible that the Chinese could find out that Jack is actually alive. I just don't think it would become an issue within 24 hours.


Somebody also can't drive from downtown to the Valley in 20 minutes during rush hour, yet on 24 such things happen all the time.

Time-compression is a time-honored tradition on this show. Just look at how fast people heal from serious injuries! I wouldn't be at all surprised to see the Chinese figure into this season eventually.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

There's only two things I hate in this world. People who are intolerant of other people's cultures and the Dutch.


----------



## cancermatt (May 21, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> Bringing in the Chinese to try and apprehend Jack because of what happened last season would be difficult to explain and would distract from this season's storyline. For these reasons, I think we should abandon talk of the Chinese plot from last season having any effect on this season.


Hey, if Rob can continue to root for and implicate the Germans into every plot and plot hole for the past 5 seasons, and finally be right, I can root for the Chinese to return to the storyline in 3 episodes, which I am thinking will happen.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

The president reminds me of this guy:








He's a president that is having issues with the Germans too!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

So how long till NY (Statue Man) sues, for not be given a chance... 
(I am kidding of course), but even with a "gimmic" he should have been given a chance.

(They had people last year and this year so far with "gimmics" make it to the second round)


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

I take it back... my favorite quote from the night:

Male-Dorothy

"I wanted to prove to my Mom....." (did anything after that matter?)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Ummmmm, wrong thread.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

What are you talking about, ebonovic?


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

Earl is also posting in the AI thread. He must have gotton CONFUSED somehow!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

ebonovic said:


> So how long till NY (Statue Man) sues, for not be given a chance...
> (I am kidding of course), but even with a "gimmic" he should have been given a chance.
> 
> (They had people last year and this year so far with "gimmics" make it to the second round)




I predict a German will win American Idol.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

cowboys2002 said:


> Earl is also posting in the AI thread. He must have gotton CONFUSED somehow!


He must have the Mad Cow. [/DennyCrane]


----------



## cancermatt (May 21, 2002)

THANK YOU! To whomever posted the prequel. Not necessary, but good to know Jack was moving around and that someone was on to him in other cities/states. And the award for best disguise in a drama... Jack Bauer with a dirty mullett and a sweatshirt w/ hood. I swear, he must be the master of disguise


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Actually, the president looks a lot like Nixon, if you ask me. Of course, no one has.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

cancermatt said:


> I sure hope the Chinese don't wait another 4 eps to show up, since the terrorists know he's alive. Let's all hop onto the Where's Bauer bandwagon. Looking forward to next week.





devdogaz said:


> But you have to look at it realistically. The show takes place over a 24 hour period. What are the chances that Jack Bauer's existence is going to become international news during that time and what are the chances that the Chinese government will place enough importance on it to act within that 24 hour period? I think it's pretty remote. First, there is a possibility that the people who wanted Jack 18 months ago are not in power anymore. Second, because the event happened so long ago, the need to take Jack into custody would not be as immediate and the request would likely go through diplomatic channels and would take much longer than a day.
> 
> For the most part, they are going to want this season self contained so that people who didn't watch previous seasons or don't remember what happened last season can still follow along. Bringing in the Chinese to try and apprehend Jack because of what happened last season would be difficult to explain and would distract from this season's storyline. For these reasons, I think we should abandon talk of the Chinese plot from last season having any effect on this season.


 When you watch the show week to week, it can be hard to remember that 4 weeks of real time is only 4 hours of "24" time.

"Why did it take the Chinese a whole month to realize Jack is alive???"


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Actually, the president looks a lot like Nixon, if you ask me. Of course, no one has.


Absolutely. I keep expecting him to say "I am not a crook!"


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

cowboys2002 said:


> Earl is also posting in the AI thread. He must have gotton CONFUSED somehow!


Umm... Yikes... I bet that confused the hell out of you all...

Sorry about that.. It *WAS* intended for the AI thread....


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I still find it kind of hard to believe that Jack's great disappearing act consisted of moving to an oil town 30 minutes from LA....you'd think he'd end up in Alaska or something. Also, why would he still have the same cell number?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Also, why would he still have the same cell number?


He didn't necessarily have the same number. Amongst the people who knew he was alive (or at least just Chloe), they had protocols in place for making contact if/when necessary.

When Chloe called Jack, the first thing she said was "I know this isn't the protocol, please don't hang up". That implies that there was a proper protocol for contact and if that were the case, knowing Jack's new number would probably be part of it.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I still find it kind of hard to believe that Jack's great disappearing act consisted of moving to an oil town 30 minutes from LA.


That's just where he wound up 18 months later. The prequel showed how Jack had been moving around the country.


----------



## malutchen (Apr 27, 2005)

busyba said:


> "Flank-2 position"
> 
> The minitue I heard that I immediately thought "Condition Green. All's well, Kirk out".
> 
> I'm also wondering where I can download the software that will let me use my Treo to remote-detonate terrorist's vests.


LMFAO!!! I have a treo too, if you can find that in the manual let me know!


----------



## Malibyte (Jun 12, 2005)

pmyers said:


> I still find it kind of hard to believe that Jack's great disappearing act consisted of moving to an oil town 30 minutes from LA.


You've been watching too much "24". It takes 90 minutes to get to Mojave from L.A., and that's without ANY traffic, and at significantly faster than the speed limit. Ask me how I know.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

pmyers said:


> I still find it kind of hard to believe that Jack's great disappearing act consisted of moving to an oil town 30 minutes from LA....you'd think he'd end up in Alaska or something. Also, why would he still have the same cell number?


30 minutes by helicopter.


----------



## Malibyte (Jun 12, 2005)

cherry ghost said:


> 30 minutes by helicopter.


Jack arrives by stolen helicopter. The rest of us have to drive.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

IndyJones1023 said:


> That's just where he wound up 18 months later. The prequel showed how Jack had been moving around the country.


How does a 9 minute scene that takes place in Chicago and only Chicago constitute "moving around the country"?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> How does a 9 minute scene that takes place in Chicago and only Chicago constitute "moving around the country"?


18 months transpired between the end of season 4 and the beginning of season 5. What is the more plausible theory - that Jack moved to Chicago and back to the LA area, or that Jack was moving around the entire 18 months and wound up back in the LA area when season 5 began?


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

5thcrewman said:


> The president reminds me of this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know Matt Millen was German.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

goblue97 said:


> I didn't know Matt Millen was German.


I was thinking about his 'real' job!


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> 18 months transpired between the end of season 4 and the beginning of season 5. What is the more plausible theory - that Jack moved to Chicago and back to the LA area, or that Jack was moving around the entire 18 months and wound up back in the LA area when season 5 began?


Jack and his teammate spent the 18 months on the adventure of a lifetime and the chance to win one million dollars in THE AMAZING RACE.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

5thcrewman said:


> Jack and his teammate spent the 18 months on the adventure of a lifetime and the chance to win one million dollars in THE AMAZING RACE.


He suffered a major setback however, when, during a Detour, his teammate got shot by a sniper.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

busyba said:


> He suffered a major setback however, when, during a Detour, his teammate got shot by a sniper.


_"On this Detour, teams must maintain a hard perimeter..."_


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

5thcrewman said:


> _"On this Detour, teams must maintain a hard perimeter..."_


"A detour is a choice between two tasks...
In this detour, Establish perimeter, or Open socket..."


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Hmmmm.. if Chloe were a contestant on Survivor, I might actually watch it again.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

hefe said:


> "A detour is a choice between two tasks...
> In this detour, Establish perimeter, or Open socket..."


A Road Block is a challenge only one team member may perform. In this Road Block, contestants must travel from one point in Los Angeles to another pre-determined location, in under 10 minutes.


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

IndyJones1023 said:


> There's only two things I hate in this world. People who are intolerant of other people's cultures and the Dutch.


i heard a quote once:

i am not racist or prejudiced i hate everyone equally.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

hefe said:


> "A detour is a choice between two tasks...
> In this detour, Establish perimeter, or Open socket..."


Or refresh hard drives


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

darthrsg said:


> i heard a quote once:
> 
> i am not racist or prejudiced i hate everyone equally.


close


----------



## Tivo_60 (Jun 13, 2003)

For those that have requested the last two hrs from Monday (9-10, 10-11am), and don't have the patience/knowledge for bit torrents, here's the links to yousendit.com. Last chance, limited downloads and don't know how much longer they'll be on the server. Both are 350mb "avi" files so be sure you have the right Media Player codec installed. (ffdshow works for me)

Hr 1 : http://s53.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2TNGLB10P33K833BYWK9ZKDFSI

Hr 2 : http://s52.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2PAWEE6A261KL16KK8NRC8KC3R

Enjoy !

_Edit:_ Mods, I don't believe this violates forum rules/copyrights, however, if so, please feel free to delete this post

Edit: moved, originally posted in first ep thread by mistake.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

OK, some of these comments might apply to the first two hours, since I watched them all at once this weekend.

That's a lot of cleavage for a FLOTUS. Sometimes the unrealistic aspects of this show are a good thing.

I've noticed that not all of the news broadcasts are from FNC - have they ever had non-Fox broadcasts before? And this might be a smeek if I was skimming these threads too fast, but I noticed the one news guy was the one from Arrested Development... has he been on 24 before, too?

As if "division" weren't enough of a mystery, now we have "district" too.


----------

